# I've not clue how much I should be feeding? :(



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

*Soft stools, mucus, orijen*

just wondering if anyone could help me out as I don't go to vets until tuesday and I honestly have no idea what to do, so thought w/e I'll try here.

Pup, roughly 8 weeks, roughly weighs 1lb and 9 oz / 710 grams.
How much should I actually be feeding him?
I've been feeding him Orijen Puppy formula, but his stools are awfully soft&smelly and he is rather chubby so I feel like I'm over feeding, unless he is just not coping on it at all

I have some ziwipeak which arrievd today, I fed one meal earlier to see if he'd eat it, if he can't cope on orijen I'll prob swap to that? but 
I was going to try 1/2 oz of orijen a day divided between 4 meals which is about 8 pieces each time to see if it would improve his poop at all, but is this too little, too much? I don't know.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

If he will eat Ziwipeak, I'd definitely recommend it. I've been trying to feed it to Gemma for about a week now and she just spits it out, lol. Even when I process it in a blender so it's just crumbs and mix it in with canned ZP (which she loves), she just licks off the moisture and spits out the dry crumbs. She's a brat. 

But anyways, any premade raw is going to be better than Orijen. It will probably help with his smelly, soft poop as well. You can probably just let him eat as much as he wants since he's really still so young. He'll eat what he needs to. He may look chubby right now because he's still young and has that fat puppy build, which is perfectly normal and signals he is healthy. Puppies usually don't start to mature into their slender adult shapes until around 4 or 5 months.

I know that Orijen is very high in protein, so it may not work out with him. A lot of dogs just don't do well on it because of the very high protein content.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Well he wasn't sure at first he spat it out a couple of times hahaha, I did think oh bother he's gonna be like little gemma, but after he got the taste he gobbled it up! hence why I don't really want to free feed him because I don't think hed stop until he exploded!
I've just become a bit paranoid about his weight after comparing him with his brother whom has a bigger head than him yet a more slender body, where noa is the opposite small head tubby body rofl.
But also because of this poop problem, I'm wondering if its just too much orijen or he just can't tolerate it, I don't really have a clue what is a right amount.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He's very young! I would definitely soften the ZP up with water. Nutrical might need to be given as well for him being so young. I wouldn't worry so much about his weight as a healthy pup is a chunky pup. As he grows he'll burn the baby fat off. I would probably give smaller amounts more often like 1/8 of a cup of ZP every 4-5 hours & feed once or twice through the night. There are people on here with experience with very young pups & feeding schedules that can give better detailed advice. Welcome to CP & can't wait to see pics of this baby!!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

before I was feeding him like every 3 hours including thru the night, now its more like
7am, 12/1pm, 5pm then again about 11/12pm or at least thats what I try to do lol, sometimes is more but I don't feed him an awful alot and he has a pea size of nutrical aday usually for a treat.

He now seems to have mucus in his stools, worried orijen is making him sick though he is bright as a button otherwise.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Has he been wormed? Mucus in the stool means he has some irritation in the intestines. Can you just do ZiwiPeak in small amounts . Sounds as if he is getting enough to eat. I left kibble down at night, but now at 5 months she has consistantly not eaten it at night. So my 5.5 month old eats at 9am and about 4-5 pm. Some treats at 9pm at betime. Sometimes she eats them, sometimes not.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

he was wormed again last night, i noticed alot of mucus this morning though he had few bits before his worming, i think its the orijen that upsetting him so I coldturkied him straight onto ziwipeak, last time he went it was still very soft but no mucus ( ah delightful convo fff lol )

it seems to be a common reaction to some dogs on orijen though from what i've seen on google, i don' t think its gonna work with him. Hopefully it will settle now I've changed it but he has vets on tuesday so shall see what they say also.

I'm a little anxious about it but he seems fine otherwise, drinking, no blood, running around like a monster so yeah..., hopefully nothing too bad going on.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> He's very young! I would definitely soften the ZP up with water. Nutrical might need to be given as well for him being so young. I wouldn't worry so much about his weight as a healthy pup is a chunky pup. As he grows he'll burn the baby fat off. I would probably give smaller amounts more often like 1/8 of a cup of ZP every 4-5 hours & feed once or twice through the night. There are people on here with experience with very young pups & feeding schedules that can give better detailed advice. Welcome to CP & can't wait to see pics of this baby!!



Is 1/8 about an ounce? I do not quite understand cup measurements.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Puppies stools tend to be looser, probably because they eat so much more than adult dogs. I wouldn't worry about him being chubby at this age, more important that he eats regularly. He should grow into himself.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey girl, good to see you, I've been having Noah withdrawals!

I'd set the Orijen away in a good quality air-tight container and save it for life's little emergencies and just do the ZP - thank god you don't have to get up through the night anymore, that must've been hell!

C'mon now, fire up that video camera.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL, I tried !!
My camera doesn't have autofocus on video though, pain! want to share how clever he is with his tricks!
I tend to make him work for all his food now rather than letitng him inhaling everything in one go //meanie , but I'm hoping it will also help his belly a bit.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Is 1/8 about an ounce? I do not quite understand cup measurements.


The first line in the middle of the cup is 1 oz. I believe that the scoop is 2 oz total. So 1/8 scoop would be 1/4 oz. 

Also, don't be bashful about talking poop. It's a speciality here, lol. We've all done it at least once. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

